# Weird Ghost Ooth! Laid Deroplatys Style!!



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

so the recently mated brown gal laid an infertile ooth a week ago, it immediately turned brown

this ooth is her second, she mated thursday

it's still greenish so i assume it's fertile, but look at the way it's laid

it comes right off the leaf :lol: 

and no it didnt peel off that way












this is the bottom of the ooth that is naturally off the leaf

no markings or indents that suggest it was once on the fake plant, if it was u would see vein markings


----------



## Danny. (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahaha...


----------



## Montana (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm digging it! She's a keeper.  

See if you can get her to do that again!


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Montana said:


> I'm digging it! She's a keeper.  See if you can get her to do that again!


Hey this is a family friendly forum  

This may resemble something dirty but that isnt something to be brought up!!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a batch of 30 nymphs are coming your way.


----------



## hierodula (Feb 10, 2013)

Oppa Deroplatys Style  unk:


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Oppa Deroplatys Style  unk:


Dero platys style!!

Der der der der- deroplatys style!!

Heyyyy sexy oothey! :lol:


----------



## Montana (Feb 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> Hey this is a family friendly forum  This may resemble something dirty but that isnt something to be brought up!!!


Whoa there! I didn't mean for it to resemble anything dirty... I think I may have missed something. Haha. :sweatdrop:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 10, 2013)

Montana said:


> Whoa there! I didn't mean for it to resemble anything dirty... I think I may have missed something. Haha. :sweatdrop:


i must have missed something too. because when i was reading it i didnt find anything slightly dirty about w you had said. i honestly thought that a previous comment had been deleted or something


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Montana said:


> Whoa there! I didn't mean for it to resemble anything dirty... I think I may have missed something. Haha. :sweatdrop:


Oh ok just checking  cause when u said she was a keeper and that i should see if i can get her to do that again i wasnt sure where u were going with it :lol: 

All in good fun my friend  

But i'd like to see this thing hatch


----------



## Reptiliatus (Feb 11, 2013)

agent A said:


> Oh ok just checking  cause when u said she was a keeper and that i should see if i can get her to do that again i wasnt sure where u were going with it  But i'd like to see this thing hatch


Lol I think the funniest part about this misunderstanding is the fact I would personally consider you to be the one with dirty humour on this forum  .


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Lol I think the funniest part about this misunderstanding is the fact I would personally consider you to be the one with dirty humour on this forum  .


I havent said anything dirty in a while, and its normal teenagers stuff, even 12 year old gripen has made a few jokes that were a little dirty before

But yes that is funny cause i automatically assumed montana was being dirty which in turn makes me dirty :lol: 

The real question now is how will nymphs hatch from it? The ooth curves up rather than down like a deroplatys ooth so gravity womt help the nymphs much


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2013)

You cannot tell fertility based on color by the way.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Feb 12, 2013)

agent A said:


> I havent said anything dirty in a while, and its normal teenagers stuff, even 12 year old gripen has made a few jokes that were a little dirty before But yes that is funny cause i automatically assumed montana was being dirty which in turn makes me dirty :lol: The real question now is how will nymphs hatch from it? The ooth curves up rather than down like a deroplatys ooth so gravity womt help the nymphs much


I'm just teasing friend  .


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> I'm just teasing friend  .


i know  

well the brown gal ate a male lobster roach today so i'm hopin to fatten her up and rebreed soon to ensure fertility


----------



## gripen (Feb 12, 2013)

agent A said:


> I havent said anything dirty in a while, and its normal teenagers stuff, even 12 year old gripen has made a few jokes that were a little dirty before But yes that is funny cause i automatically assumed montana was being dirty which in turn makes me dirty :lol: The real question now is how will nymphs hatch from it? The ooth curves up rather than down like a deroplatys ooth so gravity womt help the nymphs much


If you do not actually know my age do not assume. Please quote me on my last dirty joke? I do not remember making any.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2013)

gripen said:


> If you do not actually know my age do not assume. Please quote me on my last dirty joke? I do not remember making any.


i thought u were 12 and when paradoxica had that ooth hatchrate contest for the stalis and someone guessed "69" u went all "you dirty little..."

obviously u were joking but i woulda thought u would remember it  

no worries


----------



## gripen (Feb 12, 2013)

agent A said:


> i thought u were 12 and when paradoxica had that ooth hatchrate contest for the stalis and someone guessed "69" u went all "you dirty little..."
> 
> obviously u were joking but i woulda thought u would remember it
> 
> no worries


The difference though is I do not saturate the forum with inappropriate or off-topic references like you often do.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2013)

gripen said:


> The difference though is I do not saturate the forum with inappropriate or off-topic references like you often do.


Good point


----------

